# Wie mit Photoshop Wandfarbe austauschen?



## Fetz07 (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei, etwas Farbe ins Wohn-/Esszimmer zu bringen.
Bislang sind alle Wände weiß, jetzt sollen diese teilweise "orange" werden.
Leider können wir uns aber noch nicht einigen, welche Wand/Wände es werden soll. Deshalb habe ich einfach mal die Wände fotografiert und in der Hoffnung, ich würde damit klar kommen, eine Photoshop-Testversion herunter geladen.
Leider habe ich auch noch nach Studium der Hilfe keinen Plan, wie es schaffen kann, die aktuelle weiße Wandfarbe durch einen neuen Farbton zu ersetzen. Das dürfte doch nicht so schwer sein?

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar! Aber bitte dran denken - bin absoluter Photoshopneuling.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## janoc (22. Januar 2008)

Absoluter Neuling ... hm...

- Nimm das Polygon-Lasso Werkzeug und markiere damit den Bereich, der eine neue Farbe bekommen soll.
- neue Ebene (Shift+Strg+N)
- Füllwerkzeug (G)
- Farbwähler (F6) - gewünschte Wandfarbe einstellen
- mit dem Füllwerkzeug in die zuvor gestellte Auswahl klicken

Wenn du das mal hinbekommen hast, reden wür über den Detailschliff.


----------



## Fetz07 (22. Januar 2008)

Ohje, ich sehe schon, da streiche ich besser und überstreiche zur Not.
Ich schaffs nicht mal zum Füllwerkzeug. Kann das daran liegen: "Bei Bildern im Bitmap-Modus kann das Füllwerkzeug nicht verwendet werden"?

Nächster Versuch morgen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## janoc (23. Januar 2008)

Na die Fehlermeldung ist doch eh recht zeimlich verdammt eindeutig 

Du kannst das im Menü "Bild -> Modus" auf RGB ändern, dann sollte das einmal funktionieren.

Was ist denn das für eine Kamera die die Fotos als Bitmap speichert ... bzw. wie hast du die mit Photoshop geöffnet?


----------



## Fetz07 (23. Januar 2008)

Das ist keine Fehlermeldung, sondern ein Auszug aus der "Hilfe". Ich dachte, es wäre die Ursache dafür, dass ich das Füllwerkzeug nicht nutzen/finden kann. Bei der Kamera handelt es sich um eine fuji Finepix. 
Problem hat sich mittlerweile erledigt: Ich habe die JPEGs augedruckt und mit Wasserfarbe bemalt. Photoshop war wohl eh eine Aktion à la "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen".

Sorry, dass ich daran nicht gleich gedacht habe!


----------



## janoc (23. Januar 2008)

Warum einfach, wenn's auch kompliziert geht?


----------



## Leola13 (23. Januar 2008)

Hai,



> Ich habe die JPEGs augedruckt und mit Wasserfarbe bemalt.




Cool ! Darauf muss man erst mal kommen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

